# UK to California



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi all. 

I realise similar posts come up as I have been reading them. From what I have read can someone please confirm if I have this right.

I am a UK resident that was fortunate to spend last summer in Northern California and met a guy while I was there. I am now back in UK and wish to return to be with him. 

I have no degree or anything special but am a registered childminder herein UK which I believe would only be of use to me if I were to get a visa to be a nanny/au pair and I realise these are not immigrant visas so out the question. I do have a UK passport, but was born in Canada and have a Canadian birth certificate (any use to get Canadian passport again?)

Simplest way appears to be the K1, spouse visa, he petitions there, I supply paperwork and have a medical here, he proves until I find work I won't be a drain on the economy and can support me, marriage has to take place within 90 days of arrival and the I get a slip saying entitled to work? It's kind of here I get a little confused.

I also realise that no visa is a quick and simple process. I am under no misconceptions on this. Just need to. O if am proceeding in the right way and some advice as I go along.

Thanks in advance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It sounds like you have it pretty much figured out. Congratulations!!!
You may want to look into the Candian passport and how to potentially transfer citizenship to children.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks two step

. No children involved. But when I do have them I would like to have the option for them when they become of age. My mother tried to destroy it all for me when I was a child but my father stopped her. 

From what I have gathered going in on a Canadian passport is just as much work? I no I want both as I have the dual nationality.

Was told there is a way to go in on an ESTA, just marry then apply but it all sounds a little shady to me. I want it to be legal and I don't really want to rile immigration as they have all the power to refuse and deport me and I will never be allowed to return even for a holiday. That quite frankly would suck as I loved last summer, was the best 3 months of my life.

I do realise it's a difference living and holiday but I have no ties in UK and went to Cyprus in 2008 for 6 months and returned 3 years later, only to be offered America for 3 months.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Spontaneous marriage is a tricky thing. Go K1 or if you rather take your time to finish loose ends then go CR1. The basic difference - you get married and sit the paperwork out in the UK or in the US. You cannot work with K1 until your paperwork is through while with CR1 you get your Green card at point of entry.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

I would rather be able to immediately work. I don't want to be 100% dependant and would rather pay my own way and taxes so not to become a economy drain and a statistic. And am not fussy with what the job is, will clean toilets if I get a wage.

I realise you get here everyday and thank you for a prompt reply, with the time difference and all that.

The K1 I thought was only option. Where can I get clear, concise information about the CR2 please? There are so many sites and not sure if all legit.

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrsJCobb said:


> I would rather be able to immediately work. I don't want to be 100% dependant and would rather pay my own way and taxes so not to become a economy drain and a statistic. And am not fussy with what the job is, will clean toilets if I get a wage.
> 
> I realise you get here everyday and thank you for a prompt reply, with the time difference and all that.
> 
> ...


Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

This is one of the two official sites I know of. It pretty much walks you through. Let us know if you have questions.
In the meantime - run the paperwork marathon in the UK - potential pensions, insurances, letters from insurances about safe driving ...


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your help. It must get repetitive with posts at times 

Will keep you informed to my progress.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Have had a quick scan and it's excellent. It's like the dummies guide to visas


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrsJCobb said:


> Have had a quick scan and it's excellent. It's like the dummies guide to visas


Yes, but some dummies cannot read:>)

On the lighter side - some vocabulary for you - salary or pay instead of wages. Forget the stereo type of scrubbing potties for a living. You have a head on your shoulders, speak English, are legal and know how to handle what I call "little people". Start looking into how to get your US certifications. What is a licensed child minder?


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

I hit the sidewalk and walked 10 blocks onto J street and went to the grocery store 

I have become anglicised since the summer 

Here a registered childminder means I have gone on child development courses, am first aid trained, been on safeguarding courses (child welfare, how to spot signs of mistreatment/abuse, am registered with OFSTED (they make sure I maintain standards, they also govern the schools here and give reports on the quality of care etc), and have my CRB check (criminal record bureau) checked which states I am safe to work round children and have no criminals convictions, especially those relating to children.

You probably did not need to no all that but here it's not a case of attaining some children to mind and just doing it. You have to have all of the above to be legal.

So I now look forward to more paperwork, which no longer bothers me after the OFSTED version of War and Peace in paperwork form


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrsJCobb said:


> I hit the sidewalk and walked 10 blocks onto J street and went to the grocery store
> 
> I have become anglicised since the summer
> 
> ...


Were you to have my job and have to deal with the in-house roadblocks you would join me in the occasional uprising:>) Paperwork is something immigrants brought with them and America improved it. But there will be an end - once you get there.

Certified day care? Google and let me know if you need help. It will be a pay check but lets take it a step at a time.

No sidewalks in my neighborhood. The next store is 10+ miles.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Well kind of. Except the little invaders come to my home each day, I take them play group and such

It all sounds more complicated than it is to sort visas, a bit like OFSTED, it's to deter people who are looking for an easy time.

I don't no if I can do this but can I come in on my ESTA, marry and petition from there or is this something that is frowned upon?

There were no sidewalks where I stayed, just square miles of the tall redwoods I think they were, fields, cows and horses, was absolute heaven, I rarely went out as I don't drive yet and had no need to as went and sat by the creek all day and limbed trees, and I am not joking on the latter, there were fibreglass dinosaurs and animals in the yard and when my friend and her kids were there, the kids and I climbed trees and the animals


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrsJCobb said:


> Well kind of. Except the little invaders come to my home each day, I take them play group and such
> 
> It all sounds more complicated than it is to sort visas, a bit like OFSTED, it's to deter people who are looking for an easy time.
> 
> ...


I presume you do not get compensated for taking care of little people while you are in the US!

K1 is legal as long as you follow it to the dot. One step at a time and make at least two copies of each piece of paper.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

I technically get paid IF it's holiday time that I am prepared to work but the parents decide they want to take off. 

Will get petition in firsthand go from there. 

Thank you so much for your help, no doubt I will seek more soon


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrsJCobb said:


> I technically get paid IF it's holiday time that I am prepared to work but the parents decide they want to take off.
> 
> Will get petition in firsthand go from there.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, no doubt I will seek more soon


Two nations divided by one language. We will figure it out:>)


----------

